
Find your perfect React starter project – React boilerplates, filter by features - globisdead
http://andrewhfarmer.com/starter-project/
======
globisdead
It was hard to fit the title of the page along with a proper description but
you can search through over 83 React boilerplate setups on github and even
filter by the needed features of each, for example: Redux, Webpack, CSS
Modules, live reload, ES6

Also orders by Most starred, Most recently updated, Number of Least
Dependencies, and Most Dependencies

------
acemarke
Yup, a very useful tool. Along with that, I've got a short list of a few
useful boilerplates, in three categories: simple ones for learners, complex
ones for full apps, and several that demonstrate specific concepts:

[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master...](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master/boilerplates-and-starter-kits.md)

